# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  دعاء لتيسير اموركم

## فداء الرسول

*لا إله إلا الله الحليم الكريم*
لا اله إلا الله العلى العظيم*

 *لا اله إلا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم*



 *‏اللهم إنا نسألك زيادة في الدين*
 *وبركة في العمر*
 *وصحة في الجسد*
*وسعة في الرزق*
 *وتوبة قبل الموت*
 *وشهادة عند الموت*
 *ومغفرة بعد الموت*
 *وعفوا عند الحساب*
 *وأمانا من العذاب*
 *ونصيبا من الجنة*
 *وارزقنا النظر إلى وجهك الكريم*
 *اللهم ارحم موتانا وموتى المسلمين واشفي مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين*
 *اللهم اغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات*
 *اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة وعند الموت شهادة وبعد الموت جنة*
*اللهم ارزقني حسن الخاتمة*
 *اللهم ارزقني الموت وأنا ساجد لك يا ارحم الراحمين*
 *اللهم ثبتني عند سؤال الملكين*
*اللهم اجعل قبري روضة من رياض الجنة ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار*
 *اللهم إني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا*
 *اللهم أني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا*
*اللهم أني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا*
 *اللهم قوي إيماننا ووحد كلمتنا وانصرنا على أعدائك أعداء الدين*
 *اللهم شتت شملهم واجعل الدائرة عليهم*
*اللهم انصر إخواننا المسلمين في كل مكان*
 *اللهم ارحم إبائنا وأمهاتنا واغفر لهما وتجاوز عن سيئاتهما وأدخلهم فسيح جناتك
 *وبارك اللهم على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وآله سلم*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد

اللهم اقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات ويسر امورهم بحق حبيبك محمد صلوات ربي عليه 
اللهم فرج هم كل مهموم 
اللهم بإسمك الاعظم يسر كل عسير  


يسلمو خيتو فداء الرسول على هذا الدعاء وفي ميزان اعمالك الحسنه بإذن الله 
لا تنسينا من صالح دعائك 
فنحن بحاجه لدعااااء الاخوه ولو من ظهر الغيب 
عوامية صفوانية

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*ابنتي  فداء الرسول* 

*تشكري على هذا الدعاء  العظيم* 

*وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*


*وسانقله للمنتدى الاسلامي  مكانه المناسب*

*ابو طارق*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
نسألكم الدعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء


اللهم اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## أعشق أمي

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
ورحمنا بمحمد وآل محمد 
وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم
مشكوره على الطرح الرائع

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

> *لا إله إلا الله الحليم الكريم*
> لا اله إلا الله العلى العظيم*
> 
> *لا اله إلا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم*
> 
> 
> 
> *‏اللهم إنا نسألك زيادة في الدين*
> *وبركة في العمر*
> ...



 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد



يسلمووو على هالدعاء وانشاء الله تنقضى حوائج جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات يارب العالمين بحق محمد وآل محمد 


تحياتي

----------


## ام الحلوين

*لا إله إلا الله الحليم الكريم*
لا اله إلا الله العلى العظيم*

*لا اله إلا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم*



*‏اللهم إنا نسألك زيادة في الدين*
*وبركة في العمر*
*وصحة في الجسد*
*وسعة في الرزق*
*وتوبة قبل الموت*
*وشهادة عند الموت*
*ومغفرة بعد الموت*
*وعفوا عند الحساب*
*وأمانا من العذاب*
*ونصيبا من الجنة*
*وارزقنا النظر إلى وجهك الكريم*
*اللهم ارحم موتانا وموتى المسلمين واشفي مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين*
*اللهم اغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات*
*اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة وعند الموت شهادة وبعد الموت جنة*
*اللهم ارزقني حسن الخاتمة*
*اللهم ارزقني الموت وأنا ساجد لك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*اللهم ثبتني عند سؤال الملكين*
*اللهم اجعل قبري روضة من رياض الجنة ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار*
*اللهم إني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا*
*اللهم أني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا*
*اللهم أني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا*
*اللهم قوي إيماننا ووحد كلمتنا وانصرنا على أعدائك أعداء الدين*
*اللهم شتت شملهم واجعل الدائرة عليهم*
*اللهم انصر إخواننا المسلمين في كل مكان*
*اللهم ارحم إبائنا وأمهاتنا واغفر لهما وتجاوز عن سيئاتهما وأدخلهم فسيح جناتك
*وبارك اللهم على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وآله سلم*



الله يعطيش الف عافيه 

ورحم الله والديش

----------


## MOONY

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
*لا إله إلا الله الحليم الكريم*
لا اله إلا الله العلى العظيم*

*لا اله إلا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم*



*‏اللهم إنا نسألك زيادة في الدين*
*وبركة في العمر*
*وصحة في الجسد*
*وسعة في الرزق*
*وتوبة قبل الموت*
*وشهادة عند الموت*
*ومغفرة بعد الموت*
*وعفوا عند الحساب*
*وأمانا من العذاب*
*ونصيبا من الجنة*
*وارزقنا النظر إلى وجهك الكريم*
*اللهم ارحم موتانا وموتى المسلمين واشفي مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين*
*اللهم اغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات*
*اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة وعند الموت شهادة وبعد الموت جنة*
*اللهم ارزقني حسن الخاتمة*
*اللهم ارزقني الموت وأنا ساجد لك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*اللهم ثبتني عند سؤال الملكين*
*اللهم اجعل قبري روضة من رياض الجنة ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار*
*اللهم إني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا*
*اللهم أني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا*
*اللهم أني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا*
*اللهم قوي إيماننا ووحد كلمتنا وانصرنا على أعدائك أعداء الدين*
*اللهم شتت شملهم واجعل الدائرة عليهم*
*اللهم انصر إخواننا المسلمين في كل مكان*
*اللهم ارحم إبائنا وأمهاتنا واغفر لهما وتجاوز عن سيئاتهما وأدخلهم فسيح جناتك
*وبارك اللهم على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وآله سلم*


في ميزان حسناتكِ
تحياتي

----------


## عاشقة الوهم

*لا إله إلا الله الحليم الكريم*
لا اله إلا الله العلى العظيم*

*لا اله إلا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم*



*‏اللهم إنا نسألك زيادة في الدين*
*وبركة في العمر*
*وصحة في الجسد*
*وسعة في الرزق*
*وتوبة قبل الموت*
*وشهادة عند الموت*
*ومغفرة بعد الموت*
*وعفوا عند الحساب*
*وأمانا من العذاب*
*ونصيبا من الجنة*
*وارزقنا النظر إلى وجهك الكريم*
*اللهم ارحم موتانا وموتى المسلمين واشفي مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين*
*اللهم اغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات*
*اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة وعند الموت شهادة وبعد الموت جنة*
*اللهم ارزقني حسن الخاتمة*
*اللهم ارزقني الموت وأنا ساجد لك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*اللهم ثبتني عند سؤال الملكين*
*اللهم اجعل قبري روضة من رياض الجنة ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار*
*اللهم إني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا*
*اللهم أني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا*
*اللهم أني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا*
*اللهم قوي إيماننا ووحد كلمتنا وانصرنا على أعدائك أعداء الدين*
*اللهم شتت شملهم واجعل الدائرة عليهم*
*اللهم انصر إخواننا المسلمين في كل مكان*
*اللهم ارحم إبائنا وأمهاتنا واغفر لهما وتجاوز عن سيئاتهما وأدخلهم فسيح جناتك
*وبارك اللهم على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وآله سلم*

 الله يقضي حواجنا وحوائج المحتاجين 

في ميزان حسناتك

تحياتي

----------


## الأمل الوردي

*لا إله إلا الله الحليم الكريم*
لا اله إلا الله العلى العظيم*

*لا اله إلا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم*



*‏اللهم إنا نسألك زيادة في الدين*
*وبركة في العمر*
*وصحة في الجسد*
*وسعة في الرزق*
*وتوبة قبل الموت*
*وشهادة عند الموت*
*ومغفرة بعد الموت*
*وعفوا عند الحساب*
*وأمانا من العذاب*
*ونصيبا من الجنة*
*وارزقنا النظر إلى وجهك الكريم*
*اللهم ارحم موتانا وموتى المسلمين واشفي مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين*
*اللهم اغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات*
*اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة وعند الموت شهادة وبعد الموت جنة*
*اللهم ارزقني حسن الخاتمة*
*اللهم ارزقني الموت وأنا ساجد لك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*اللهم ثبتني عند سؤال الملكين*
*اللهم اجعل قبري روضة من رياض الجنة ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار*
*اللهم إني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا*
*اللهم أني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا*
*اللهم أني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا*
*اللهم قوي إيماننا ووحد كلمتنا وانصرنا على أعدائك أعداء الدين*
*اللهم شتت شملهم واجعل الدائرة عليهم*
*اللهم انصر إخواننا المسلمين في كل مكان*
*اللهم ارحم إبائنا وأمهاتنا واغفر لهما وتجاوز عن سيئاتهما وأدخلهم فسيح جناتك
*وبارك اللهم على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وآله سلم*

----------


## شواطئ شوق

اللهم صلي على محمدوال محمد 
ورحمنا بهم ياكريم 
اللهم بحق هذا الدعاء 
تقضى حاجة صاحب الزمان 
وحوائج المحتاجين 
وحاجة طارحت الموضوع 
بحق الاطهار المعصومين 
يارب العالمين 
جزاك الله الف خير موفقه 
بعين المولى 0

----------


## ضنين الشوق

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
نسألكم الدعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء


اللهم اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## ورده محمديه

**لا إله إلا الله الحليم الكريم***
*
*لا اله إلا الله العلى العظيم***

*لا اله إلا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم***



*‏اللهم إنا نسألك زيادة في الدين***
*وبركة في العمر***
*وصحة في الجسد***
*وسعة في الرزق***
*وتوبة قبل الموت***
*وشهادة عند الموت***
*ومغفرة بعد الموت***
*وعفوا عند الحساب***
*وأمانا من العذاب***
*ونصيبا من الجنة***
*وارزقنا النظر إلى وجهك الكريم***
*اللهم ارحم موتانا وموتى المسلمين واشفي مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين***
*اللهم اغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات***
*اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة وعند الموت شهادة وبعد الموت جنة***
*اللهم ارزقني حسن الخاتمة***
*اللهم ارزقني الموت وأنا ساجد لك يا ارحم الراحمين***
*اللهم ثبتني عند سؤال الملكين***
*اللهم اجعل قبري روضة من رياض الجنة ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار***
*اللهم إني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا***
*اللهم أني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا***
*اللهم أني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا***
*اللهم قوي إيماننا ووحد كلمتنا وانصرنا على أعدائك أعداء الدين***
*اللهم شتت شملهم واجعل الدائرة عليهم***
*اللهم انصر إخواننا المسلمين في كل مكان***
*اللهم ارحم إبائنا وأمهاتنا واغفر لهما وتجاوز عن سيئاتهما وأدخلهم فسيح جناتك*
****وبارك اللهم على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وآله سلم**

*يعطيكـ ربيـ الفـ عافيهـ*
*ورحم الله والديكـ*

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

*لا إله إلا الله الحليم الكريم*
لا اله إلا الله العلى العظيم*

*لا اله إلا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم*



*‏اللهم إنا نسألك زيادة في الدين*
*وبركة في العمر*
*وصحة في الجسد*
*وسعة في الرزق*
*وتوبة قبل الموت*
*وشهادة عند الموت*
*ومغفرة بعد الموت*
*وعفوا عند الحساب*
*وأمانا من العذاب*
*ونصيبا من الجنة*
*وارزقنا النظر إلى وجهك الكريم*
*اللهم ارحم موتانا وموتى المسلمين واشفي مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين*
*اللهم اغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات*
*اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة وعند الموت شهادة وبعد الموت جنة*
*اللهم ارزقني حسن الخاتمة*
*اللهم ارزقني الموت وأنا ساجد لك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*اللهم ثبتني عند سؤال الملكين*
*اللهم اجعل قبري روضة من رياض الجنة ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار*
*اللهم إني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا*
*اللهم أني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا*
*اللهم أني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا*
*اللهم قوي إيماننا ووحد كلمتنا وانصرنا على أعدائك أعداء الدين*
*اللهم شتت شملهم واجعل الدائرة عليهم*
*اللهم انصر إخواننا المسلمين في كل مكان*
*اللهم ارحم إبائنا وأمهاتنا واغفر لهما وتجاوز عن سيئاتهما وأدخلهم فسيح جناتك
*وبارك اللهم على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وآله سلم*



يسلمو فداء الرسول على هالدعاء العظيم 

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك \\ تحياتي

----------


## شواطئ شوق

*لا إله إلا الله الحليم الكريم*
لا اله إلا الله العلى العظيم*

*لا اله إلا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم*



*‏اللهم إنا نسألك زيادة في الدين*
*وبركة في العمر*
*وصحة في الجسد*
*وسعة في الرزق*
*وتوبة قبل الموت*
*وشهادة عند الموت*
*ومغفرة بعد الموت*
*وعفوا عند الحساب*
*وأمانا من العذاب*
*ونصيبا من الجنة*
*وارزقنا النظر إلى وجهك الكريم*
*اللهم ارحم موتانا وموتى المسلمين واشفي مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين*
*اللهم اغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات*
*اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة وعند الموت شهادة وبعد الموت جنة*
*اللهم ارزقني حسن الخاتمة*
*اللهم ارزقني الموت وأنا ساجد لك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*اللهم ثبتني عند سؤال الملكين*
*اللهم اجعل قبري روضة من رياض الجنة ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار*
*اللهم إني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا*
*اللهم أني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا*
*اللهم أني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا*
*اللهم قوي إيماننا ووحد كلمتنا وانصرنا على أعدائك أعداء الدين*
*اللهم شتت شملهم واجعل الدائرة عليهم*
*اللهم انصر إخواننا المسلمين في كل مكان*
*اللهم ارحم إبائنا وأمهاتنا واغفر لهما وتجاوز عن سيئاتهما وأدخلهم فسيح جناتك
*وبارك اللهم على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وآله سلم*

----------


## جنون الذكريات

*لا إله إلا الله الحليم الكريم*
لا اله إلا الله العلى العظيم*

*لا اله إلا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم*



*‏اللهم إنا نسألك زيادة في الدين*
*وبركة في العمر*
*وصحة في الجسد*
*وسعة في الرزق*
*وتوبة قبل الموت*
*وشهادة عند الموت*
*ومغفرة بعد الموت*
*وعفوا عند الحساب*
*وأمانا من العذاب*
*ونصيبا من الجنة*
*وارزقنا النظر إلى وجهك الكريم*
*اللهم ارحم موتانا وموتى المسلمين واشفي مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين*
*اللهم اغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات*
*اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة وعند الموت شهادة وبعد الموت جنة*
*اللهم ارزقني حسن الخاتمة*
*اللهم ارزقني الموت وأنا ساجد لك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*اللهم ثبتني عند سؤال الملكين*
*اللهم اجعل قبري روضة من رياض الجنة ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار*
*اللهم إني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا*
*اللهم أني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا*
*اللهم أني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا*
*اللهم قوي إيماننا ووحد كلمتنا وانصرنا على أعدائك أعداء الدين*
*اللهم شتت شملهم واجعل الدائرة عليهم*
*اللهم انصر إخواننا المسلمين في كل مكان*
*اللهم ارحم إبائنا وأمهاتنا واغفر لهما وتجاوز عن سيئاتهما وأدخلهم فسيح جناتك
*وبارك اللهم على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وآله سلم*

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

_*لا إله إلا الله الحليم الكريم__*
لا اله إلا الله العلى العظيم__*

*لا اله إلا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم__*



*‏اللهم إنا نسألك زيادة في الدين__*
*وبركة في العمر__*
*وصحة في الجسد__*
*وسعة في الرزق__*
*وتوبة قبل الموت__*
*وشهادة عند الموت__*
*ومغفرة بعد الموت__*
*وعفوا عند الحساب__*
*وأمانا من العذاب__*
*ونصيبا من الجنة__*
*وارزقنا النظر إلى وجهك الكريم__*
*اللهم ارحم موتانا وموتى المسلمين واشفي مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين__*
*اللهم اغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات__*
*اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة وعند الموت شهادة وبعد الموت جنة__*
*اللهم ارزقني حسن الخاتمة__*
*اللهم ارزقني الموت وأنا ساجد لك يا ارحم الراحمين__*
*اللهم ثبتني عند سؤال الملكين__*
*اللهم اجعل قبري روضة من رياض الجنة ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار__*
*اللهم إني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا__*
*اللهم أني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا__*
*اللهم أني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا__*
*اللهم قوي إيماننا ووحد كلمتنا وانصرنا على أعدائك أعداء الدين__*
*اللهم شتت شملهم واجعل الدائرة عليهم__*
*اللهم انصر إخواننا المسلمين في كل مكان__*
*اللهم ارحم إبائنا وأمهاتنا واغفر لهما وتجاوز عن سيئاتهما وأدخلهم فسيح جناتك
*وبارك اللهم على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وآله سلم*_

----------

